# High End Nylon Strap?



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

Does anyone know who makes the Glashutte Original nylon straps? Or an equivalent nylon strap? There are lots of cheap straps but I haven't seen something of that quality, but I don't want to pay $350 for a Glashutte Original one.


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Not certain, but almost look similar to these 2 piece NATO straps from C & B.








2-Piece Nylon | Crown & Buckle


Shop the collection of fine watch straps from Crown & Buckle. Leather and nylon NATO strap styles, plus exclusive Chevron™ straps.




www.crownandbuckle.com


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe check Panatime for another possibility?


----------



## Ced Craig (Mar 31, 2020)

I tried on the TT SeaQ Panorama Date and loved both the watch and strap. 

So far I‘ve found Erika‘s straps to best combination of quality and price, though they are MN straps. I‘d like to find a very high quality sailcloth type strap (not made in China).


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

Ced Craig said:


> I tried on the TT SeaQ Panorama Date and loved both the watch and strap.
> 
> So far I‘ve found Erika‘s straps to best combination of quality and price, though they are MN straps. I‘d like to find a very high quality sailcloth type strap (not made in China).


I like the Erika straps and have a few, but I am looking for something that doesn't go under the watch head.


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

Tekkamaki said:


> Not certain, but almost look similar to these 2 piece NATO straps from C & B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least on their website they don't look as nice as the GO ones, the material looks a lot coarser. But they are one tenth of the cost.


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

OmegaGuySD said:


> At least on their website they don't look as nice as the GO ones, the material looks a lot coarser. But they are one tenth of the cost.


I put in an order today for a C&B 2 piece Nato in charcoal for my 556. For $36, it's little risk. Happy to post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

OmegaGuySD said:


> At least on their website they don't look as nice as the GO ones, the material looks a lot coarser. But they are one tenth of the cost.


I have one of the these, and it's not coarse at all and think it's well worth the price...though as you say, that price is $35, not $350 and I don't know that I would compare the two straps. I will say it doesn't feel as robust as some other straps, like Haveston canvas, though they definitely have a more military or tool watch aesthetic.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

I would have a look at the Artem Loopless Sailcloth strap with the Omega style deployant or the standard Pin buckle version.


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

Tzoid said:


> I would have a look at the Artem Loopless Sailcloth strap with the Omega style deployant or the standard Pin buckle version.


At the moment, I have the watch on the standard Artem strap. I think they are nice straps, although a little short lived. If I buy another one, I will try the deployant version avoid constantly bending the strap.
But the sailcloth strap is different than the nylon ones, still looking for a high quality nylon.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

OmegaGuySD said:


> At the moment, I have the watch on the standard Artem strap. I think they are nice straps, although a little short lived. If I buy another one, I will try the deployant version avoid constantly bending the strap.
> But the sailcloth strap is different than the nylon ones, still looking for a high quality nylon.


 I had a brand new Glashutte Textile strap with Pin Buckle that they gave me when I bought my SeaQ Panorama Date. It was a bit short for my 7.5" wrist so I sold it here way below market. Quality was great . The bracelet is so good I can't see swapping it .


----------



## Amigos (Nov 2, 2015)

Tzoid said:


> I would have a look at the Artem Loopless Sailcloth strap with the Omega style deployant or the standard Pin buckle version.


 I’m a fan of the Artem strap

a word of caution and by sharing this, I hope you don’t make the same mistake I did.

the strap didn’t have enough clearance between the spring bars and the watch. result was the strap frayed by constant friction between watch and strap end.

i chalk it up to user error/ inexperience.

great straps but be sure you have the clearance to move freely


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Amigos said:


> I’m a fan of the Artem strap
> 
> a word of caution and by sharing this, I hope you don’t make the same mistake I did.
> 
> ...


Curved spring bars are necessary for some watch / band combinations.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Have a look at the Nomos Textile straps. I use several on my watches and they have all held up nicely during the last three years. No fraying, no tears and the holes haven’t stretched. They actually still look brand new. Well worth the $80. The only downside is the lack of colors offered. (Dark grey, light grey and dark blue/black.)


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Ced Craig said:


> I tried on the TT SeaQ Panorama Date and loved both the watch and strap.
> 
> So far I‘ve found Erika‘s straps to best combination of quality and price, though they are MN straps. I‘d like to find a very high quality sailcloth type strap (not made in China).


Artem straps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

BRN said:


> Have a look at the Nomos Textile straps. I use several on my watches and they have all held up nicely during the last three years. No fraying, no tears and the holes haven’t stretched. They actually still look brand new. Well worth the $80. The only downside is the lack of colors offered. (Dark grey, light grey and dark blue/black.)
> View attachment 17078781
> 
> View attachment 17078783
> ...


I have a Nomos Ahoi on a strap. At least that strap is a Eulit perlon, is there a different textile strap than that one?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Yes, the Nomos OEM Perlon does seem to come from Eulit. But the OEM flat textile that I mentioned are different and of higher quality. 






Straps — NOMOS Glashütte







nomos-glashuette.com


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

BRN said:


> Yes, the Nomos OEM Perlon does seem to come from Eulit. But the OEM flat textile that I mentioned are different and of higher quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks I don't think I have seen those. I will have a look.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Another recommendation for Artem sailcloth straps here. I literally just received this one in the mail 20 minutes ago. It's the newer "loopless" style, fitted to an OEM Omega deployant. 
As usual, the quality is superb for the price, probably second only to OEM sailcloth. Compared to my older Artem strap, the material has more of a satin sheen to it compared to matte finish of the older strap but the material and construction still feel premium. The loopless is only offered in one length, but the clasp position on my 6.25 inch wrist is spot on, which is hard to find with a small wrist. Also pictured is my short length Artem strap I bought last year, on an RHD deployant. I'd recommended the quick release spring bar option.


----------



## Ced Craig (Mar 31, 2020)

Michael Day said:


> Artem straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Made in China, which I‘m trying to avoid when possible.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

Everything is made in China and when it isn't, it costs a fortune.
Anyway, I would recommend Zuludiver sailcloth. I find them extremely well made and those who have both say that the quality difference with Artem is not that big.


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

Just received my 2 piece (untapered) NATO from Crown & Buckle. 

I love traditional NATO straps, but dislike how the material underneath the watch increases the height. This design solves that issue. I like the texture of the material & how it has two layers sewn together. The lack of a taper on the strap keeps the watch from angling crown up on my wrist.

My take, easily worthy of my $36.


----------

